# My G10 Seal Sniper



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I got this Seal from Bill a while back and because I can't leave anything alone I had to put my customazation on it. I cut down thru the center of the forks for my favorite way to attach bands, rounded off the thumb rest so I could reach around. I can't put any pressure on the end of my thumb. And dipped it in orange leave camo. This is one great slingshot. I highly recomend them.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Roger,

Nice modification. I would like to see a pic of how you hold it.

For 6 weeks I have been battling a severe tendonitis problem in my thumb. I overstretched the tendon that runs through the web of the hand. The second joint in my thumb gets very tender on the palm side. No more pinch grip with wide frames!

Your web sight link is missing from your latest postings. Also you should put the link in your contact information.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> Nice modification. I would like to see a pic of how you hold it.
> 
> ...


Yes I need to get set up with a vendor package so I can do a little advertizing. Just another thing I haven't got to yet. I will try and get a picture of the seal.


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

very nice work. Help me out with the band attachment, what do you do to the fork and what keeps them in when you draw?

Thanks
DF in NY


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

DF in NY said:


> very nice work. Help me out with the band attachment, what do you do to the fork and what keeps them in when you draw?
> 
> Thanks
> DF in NY


I use .030 latex so I need three layers of latex to hold the bands in place.I simply fold the bands in thirds from the top down and stretch the band out and slide it down into the slot. When the band expands it holds itself in place. This is for around the fork only. If the slot is slightly larger you can roll the band in a tight roll stretch it out and slide it into the fork. Thick bands like the 107's can just be streched and slid into the fork . I know it doesn't sound like it will work but I have been using this style for a while and it works great. And I can change to a set of bands that I have made up in seconds and if one band is slightly longer or you think it is stronger for some reason you can adjust each band in an instant.
Roger


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> Nice modification. I would like to see a pic of how you hold it.
> 
> ...


If you are having problems maybe we should fit you with one of these. I have been messing with this design and it spreads the pressure clear across my hand. When my thumb starts to hurt it is the go to for me. You can see it fits from the knucke of my thumb all the way around to the second knuckle on my index finger.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Unfortunately my thumb won't move back that far right now. I'm hoping that it will be pain-free and have more flexibility in a couple more weeks. The arrow in the pic below shows were I have the pain. I can't have any pressure at that point and my thumb doesn't quite go to 90 degrees sideways right now. I think things will improve though.

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice job Roger


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice mod Roger. You know I like that a lot!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

What a great idea,cool


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Unfortunately my thumb won't move back that far right now. I'm hoping that it will be pain-free and have more flexibility in a couple more weeks. The arrow in the pic below shows were I have the pain. I can't have any pressure at that point and my thumb doesn't quite go to 90 degrees sideways right now. I think things will improve though.
> 
> Thanks,
> Northerner


I can see where that would be a problem. Mine is back at the other end of the arrow. Any pressure on the end of my thumb and I am done for.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Very nice mod Roger. You know I like that a lot!


Hi Bill, If you was to make a sling with this attachment I would buy one in a heart beat. And you know thats just what I need is another slingshot.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually Roger, the Shrike design I've been working on will probably fit you a lot better, should keep the thumb from having a painful grip and it can be made with a slotted attachment a little easier as well.
I'll make something up and see if you like it pretty soon,


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill
I just looked at the Shrike you have in your gallery and I agree. The thumb rest looks more like I need and by going to a single slot I would be thrilled. Leave it plain jane and I will turn it into a diamond back rattler.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Got it Roger, and will do!
I've got some extreme black G10 that's about 30% stronger than the regular... so I'll do it in that and I won't polish it so the dip coat will stick better.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------

